# Waxing



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Can anyone recomend where to go for waxing in 6th October.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
I have been to the spa at the swiss inn (ot on Wahat road - before dreamland).

At least there the hygiene is something like what you are used to - I wouldn't try the local small salons.
And the rice was ot bad at all - I cant remember off hand - but cheaper than I thought it would be.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Biffy!

I will make an appointment, anyone's name that you can recommend. Just to put my daughter at ease.


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Irvine did you try it? Please let me know how t works out for you.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, we did. The lady used pink wax, never seen that colour before. As they say "been there done that". Will try and find another place to compare. If you come across any other venues for waxing in 6th october please post.

TIA
:fingerscrossed:


----------

